# Can "Black Mamba" and/or "Samurai" Dragon Bettas be Shown in IBC?



## DracarysBettas (7 mo ago)

I was brushing up on my IBC standards after excitedly purchasing a breeding group of Black Mamba and Samurai Black Dragons, and then I realized that the Dragon standard in the IBC rulebook calls for a solid-colored body for Dragon Bettas!!! 

Question: Is it possible to enter a "Samurai" or "Black Mamba" at an IBC show? If so, which class would they be entered in/which standard would be used to judge them? 

Photo of one of my little guys purely for fun - I know that he's not quite "show" quality, but he really livens up my desk and I just adore this new phenotype!


----------

